# A fallen member returns to the fold



## Siimplyloco (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm back after a period of contriteness. We are on our way home after renting an apartment in Benidorm for five months. The Tunel de Somport was quite scary! Le Havre ferry on Tuesday!

Luv to all.
JB


----------



## Admin (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome back.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 5, 2017)

Wellcome back, so pleased you are back onboard.


----------



## Val54 (Apr 5, 2017)

Good to hear from you, have a safe journey.
Dave


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back John, I have not been on much for various reasons and only started posting again this week so it is nice to hear from you as well


----------



## jeanette (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back


----------



## Robmac (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back John.

Look forward to your news.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome hope you didn't fall too far.


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back. I believe a fallen member is quite a common problem but I've never heard of folding it being a cure.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back.:wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back.


----------



## The laird (Apr 5, 2017)

As others have said welcome back


----------



## watchthis (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi 
And welcome back to the fold
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 5, 2017)

Uncanny!
I mentioned your name on  Admin's thread yesterday.
And you appear like a Genie from the bottle.
And Torchy, too! A bonus.

Lottery winnings, lottery winnings. Case of Laphroag.
Joanna Lumley.
Let's see if they appear,too


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back big lad,who mentioned joanna lumley.:rabbit:


----------



## runnach (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back John, I look forward to your posts

Channa


----------



## n brown (Apr 5, 2017)

hello again John, not sure what you're contrite about, but hope you're suitably so


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 5, 2017)

*Thanks for the welcome welcome*

I have to say I wasn't quite sure...
Luv
JB


----------



## Fazerloz (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back and it looks like you've got a right Brucie bonus with the amount of Prize Draw Entries your showing.


----------



## martyncc (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back. Your valued help about wild camping and technical support has been missed


----------



## caledonia (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome back. Hope you've been having fun. Still the same old mad hoose here, you ain't missed much! Lol.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 5, 2017)

Very glad you're back.


----------

